# Lowrance HDS 7



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well it is time to buy a new one for my boat I was wondering if any one had one and how they liked it. Thanks nick


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have an HDS-8 and with this miserable spring I have had limited use but so far I like it.
I got mine from BBG Marine, talk to Brian. He had good prices and I had it in a couple of days.
Everyone's advice to me (when I was looking)was to buy the biggest unit you could afford.
I was looking at the 7 but I decided to get the 8 just for that reason. Those soft keys on the 8 & 10 are great. I'm glad I decided on the upgrade, it was worth the extra money. Lowrance had some rebates going on which saved me a couple hundred. I think they are still out there. 
I figured I was going to look at this thing for a ling time, so I spent the extra money and got what I wanted.


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

kinda in the same boat as you crappie, got the hds-8 this spring, havent had much time on the water to get it dialed in yet, but it looks sweet. i was able to get a killer deal on ebay, the seller had it listed for $1520, ebay then offered me a 100 dollar electronics coupon and the 150 dollar lowrance rebate off of that, so got it for around 1270 bucks, thats 500 less then cabelas, couldnt pass it up. i would at least get a 8 inch screen if possible


----------

